# my baby ate sand



## mommy2caroline (May 9, 2007)

We were at the beach for the past week, and my six month old discovered she could get the sand in her mouth. I didn't stop her... but maybe I should have? She didn't sit there eating it for an hour or anything. She still has sandy poop, and the last day she ate any was Sat. morning. Should I be concerned about this?


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Lots of babies eat sand.

My brotherinlaw used to joke that he should feed his DD cement as well, and follow her around collecting concrete poops








AFAIK it never hurt her.


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

NAK-- no worries, Mama! we live in FL, so we have year-round sandy poop!







seriously though, be prepared for sandy poop for like a month for just one exposure!







: Well, maybe not a full month, but it will seem like FOREVER!!


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

dd would have sat eating sand for an hour if i let her.

she loves to eat sand.

i consider it totally normal... if only difficult to clean up the poop.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

The only kid I've ever known who had problems was eating it by the handful for a few days before we (at daycare) realized that that was ALL he was doing in the sand box for hours. His poor little bum was scarlett, so he wasn't allowed in the sand box til it healed.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

DS at so much once it gave him some pretty bad nappy rash as it just scraped his bum all up. He didnt eat it again after that. lol Poor Lad!


----------



## MelanieMC (Jul 7, 2005)

the little girl i babysit ate sand at the RIVER (gross!) on saturday, and she still has super-sandy poop as well.


----------



## mommy2caroline (May 9, 2007)

okay, then i feel better now - thanks everyone! and shebear, thanks for the heads up... now i won't worry if i'm still changing sandy diapers next week!


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Naah no worries... eating sand is what babies do best. Just look out for the gritty diaper that follows. It can make her bottom a bit red. My son spent all last summer eating sand.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

My DD loved eating sand, I swear it was one of her fav foods until she was 4 years old--blech!! She never had any rashes or anything from it. . .I did worry about cat poo being in the sand though.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

...just think of it as an internal exfoliant...


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

BTW, quick tip for dealing with the sandy poop....clean it gently as best as you can, then for the remaining grit, sprinkle a bit of baby powder or cornstarch, then the rest of the grit will brush away easily!







WOrks anywhere there is sand....hair, thigh creases, etc. We never go to the beach without baby powder....makes cleanup so much easier!


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

a rite o'passage in our house.


----------

